# 2012 800 xp battery drain



## mbueker (May 10, 2016)

Electrical is not my strongest thing but understand some. Battery goes dead after few days had it tested and checks out good so must be short. tried 2 things First key off battery connected useing test light at fuses the ecm fuse is hot and ecm relay has 2 hot post,fan relay and chassis relay have 1 hot post guessing this is ok. the 2nd thing i checked fuses to ground with neg cable off battery off the light,drive,acc fuses go to ground. the chassis relay have 2 post to ground and fan relay 1 post to ground other relays no ground detected. I dont know where to go from here. any help thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Do you have anything aftermarket wired in that could be draining it?


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Disconnect one battery cable. Set your multi-meter up to read DC Amps. Put one lead on the battery cable and the other meter lead on the battery where you removed the cable. You'll see whatever amps the bike draws. If it's more than a few milliamperes, start pulling fuses. When the Amps/milliamperes go away, you'll know which circuit has the trouble. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

